# 2012 Audi A3



## ZellAmSee (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's the story. I ordered a 2011 a few months ago from the local dealer. Because it was a custom order (ie: no similar builds were in the system or on other lots), they needed to wait for their allotment in order to get it in the system. Well, I called the dealer yesterday and he now tells me that it will be a 2012 since their allotment for my A3 just opened. He seems to think the car will be built sometime in June and delivered late July/Aug. He also said that there is no changes from my spec'd version.

Can anyone confirm the 2012 is basically the same as a 2011? I was under the impression that the 2012 would be the next "updated look" for the A3. 

Thanks


----------



## knavinusa (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the redesign is due for 2013, so the 2012 should be the same. Maybe they'll mess with the options a bit.


----------



## ZellAmSee (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

No redesign for USA 2012 models, otherwise it'd already be out in Europe.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

The US is going to soldier on for a while with the present A3. From what it sounds like, expect the new model to be released this fall in Europe, but we won't receive it likely until late next year at the earliest.


----------



## hellapinoy (Apr 25, 2011)

why would you buy the last 8p when you can wait and get the next model


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

hellapinoy said:


> why would you buy the last 8p when you can wait and get the next model


nost of all the buggs are worked out of the 8P


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

ZellAmSee said:


> Here's the story. I ordered a 2011 a few months ago from the local dealer. Because it was a custom order (ie: no similar builds were in the system or on other lots), they needed to wait for their allotment in order to get it in the system. Well, I called the dealer yesterday and he now tells me that it will be a 2012 since their allotment for my A3 just opened. He seems to think the car will be built sometime in June and delivered late July/Aug. He also said that there is no changes from my spec'd version.
> 
> Can anyone confirm the 2012 is basically the same as a 2011? I was under the impression that the 2012 would be the next "updated look" for the A3.
> 
> Thanks



USA will have the same A3 Sportback in 2012 as the 2011. Each year Audi seems to play with the option packages. What did you order (color, packages, etc..)? Did you get roof rails? I'd just wait for the new order guide to come out.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

I just looked at the spec sheet for the Canada 2012 A3 this morning. The only thing they're selling now is the premium S-Line quattro variant... you can't get anything else! There is still a "titanium sport" package, with new wheels. They also dumped the Meteor Gray colour, apparently. I've never seen such a short spec sheet for an Audi!

I've also got confirmation that Canada is getting the 5-door sportback and 4-door sedan variants next year, but no convertible & no 3-door sportback.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Weird. Does anyone have the 2012 USA order sheet? Curious to see this online whenever that happens.


----------



## ZellAmSee (Apr 26, 2011)

drew138 said:


> USA will have the same A3 Sportback in 2012 as the 2011. Each year Audi seems to play with the option packages. What did you order (color, packages, etc..)? Did you get roof rails? I'd just wait for the new order guide to come out.


I ordered the car as follows:

Premium Plus, Meteor Grey, Auto S-tronic quattro, Open Skyroof, Cold weather package, Bluetooth, Dark Walnut Wood trim, and rear side airbags

I'm really excited about getting the car.


----------



## Godwhomismike (Jul 19, 2004)

KnockKnock said:


> Weird. Does anyone have the 2012 USA order sheet? Curious to see this online whenever that happens.


Bump... any changes to the navigation system and/or options?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

ZellAmSee said:


> I ordered the car as follows:
> 
> Premium Plus, Meteor Grey, Auto S-tronic quattro, Open Skyroof, Cold weather package, Bluetooth, Dark Walnut Wood trim, and rear side airbags
> 
> I'm really excited about getting the car.


Should have gotten Ti Package for the awesome, awesome seats! :laugh:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Godwhomismike said:


> Bump... any changes to the navigation system and/or options?


2012 Order Guide:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNF-WgIXfGXyDeSoUmU-n6boFkE6Zw&cad=rja


Note--only 6 colors available for 2012.....


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Travis Grundke said:


> ....From what it sounds like, expect the new model to be released this fall in Europe, but we won't receive it likely until late next year at the earliest.


And no more sportback, just an ordinary, conventional sedan (for the USA). :thumbdown:


----------



## ZellAmSee (Apr 26, 2011)

TBomb said:


> Should have gotten Ti Package for the awesome, awesome seats! :laugh:


 I would have but I don't like the Ti rims.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

ZellAmSee said:


> I ordered the car as follows:
> 
> Premium Plus, Meteor Grey, Auto S-tronic quattro, Open Skyroof, Cold weather package, Bluetooth, Dark Walnut Wood trim, and rear side airbags
> 
> I'm really excited about getting the car.


 N-I-C-E !!!!! 

I'm not a fan of the Titanium rims either, though I'd have gone for the seats, and I'd bet there'd be no shortage of buyers for a set of Ti rims... 

0-Lordy... what I'd give for a set o' dem seats!


----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

When is the so much talked about "redesigned" 2013 A3 coming to the USA ?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

davesco said:


> When is the so much talked about "redesigned" 2013 A3 coming to the USA ?


 2013


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

I've read late 2012.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

davesco said:


> When is the so much talked about "redesigned" 2013 A3 coming to the USA ?


 No formal announcement yet. 

The scuttlebutt is that the 3 and 5 door will be announced at Frankfurt in September with sales starting a few months after that in Europe. US sales probably won't begin until fall, 2012 at the earliest, and the sedan probably won't be here until CY2013.


----------



## ZellAmSee (Apr 26, 2011)

So after over 4 months, I'm finally going to the dealer to pick my new ride today. Great to have for this long 4th weekend.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

SICK!!! post some pictures of this beauty.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

Travis Grundke said:


> No formal announcement yet.
> 
> The scuttlebutt is that the 3 and 5 door will be announced at Frankfurt in September with sales starting a few months after that in Europe. US sales probably won't begin until fall, 2012 at the earliest, and the sedan probably won't be here until CY2013.


i've been told by a a high ranking exec at Audi of America that the 'next' A3 will not be available in the US until LATE 2013 or early 2014 at the earliest......so it will be a while before we get a new A3.

Which means, if you want an A3-----BUY ONE!!!!! 

i just did. i pick up my 2012 blk/blk 2.0T quattro titanium pkg w/ nav, open sky, cold weather, etc tomorrow!


----------



## pjunk1 (May 13, 2010)

everso said:


> i've been told by a a high ranking exec at Audi of America that the 'next' A3 will not be available in the US until LATE 2013 or early 2014 at the earliest......so it will be a while before we get a new A3.
> 
> Which means, if you want an A3-----BUY ONE!!!!!
> 
> i just did. i pick up my 2012 blk/blk 2.0T quattro titanium pkg w/ nav, open sky, cold weather, etc tomorrow!


CONGRATS!!! you're stoked!


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

everso said:


> i've been told by a a high ranking exec at Audi of America that the 'next' A3 will not be available in the US until LATE 2013 or early 2014 at the earliest......so it will be a while before we get a new A3.
> 
> Which means, if you want an A3-----BUY ONE!!!!!
> 
> i just did. i pick up my 2012 blk/blk 2.0T quattro titanium pkg w/ nav, open sky, cold weather, etc tomorrow!


sounds just like my car!


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

pjunk1 said:


> CONGRATS!!! you're stoked!


pick it up tomorrow at 10am. i'm so damn excited. my first new car.....doubt i'll be able to sleep tonight! 

DJSherif---you have good taste, man! i'm so excited about this car.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

everso said:


> pick it up tomorrow at 10am. i'm so damn excited. my first new car.....doubt i'll be able to sleep tonight!
> 
> DJSherif---you have good taste, man! i'm so excited about this car.


Ah... to be young. Or frugal.

The A3 wasn't my first, but it was the most beautiful. My jaw dropped when I saw it and knew it was mine. I slept fine the night before because I didn't know it was out of port yet. Good buddy dropped me off after work. Fine memory from 5 years ago.

Enjoy the feeling.


----------



## everso (Apr 4, 2006)

KnockKnock said:


> Ah... to be young. Or frugal.
> 
> The A3 wasn't my first, but it was the most beautiful. My jaw dropped when I saw it and knew it was mine. I slept fine the night before because I didn't know it was out of port yet. Good buddy dropped me off after work. Fine memory from 5 years ago.
> 
> Enjoy the feeling.


I have had my TT as my DD for the past 8 years....after getting it as a CPO I got trapped in the web of finishing my medical training, which lasted several years....now that I've signed my first contract to start my first proper job on sept. 1st.....I needed a new DD! I drove many cars, and and as a complete package, the A3 really is the perfect car! I'm also a bit of an Audiphile...so this worked out perfectly! I slept last night, but barely 

I pick it up in 1 hour! 

I haven't seen the car yet...as it has been delivered from the port....I hope it's not neon pink or anything...LOL


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

CONGRATS MAN!!!:beer:

PICTURES!!!


----------



## ipponrg (Dec 25, 2010)

Everso, how long did it take for them to deliver after you placed your deposit?


----------

